# Help build a 7 1/2" Gauge railroad in the North Bay



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

The Redwood Empire Live Steamers will be hosting a work party at Youth Community Park on Fulton Road in Santa Rosa California this weekend April 24th and 25th. We are in the process of laying down track in a city owned park and hope to have our very large scale railroad up and running by midsummer. If any of you who live in the North Bay are interested in participating, drop me an e-mail at the clubs web site below. 
http://www.redwoodempirels.org/
Come on out and give it a try, you may become addicted to this scale.
Joel


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great Joel! How did you convince the city to let you lay track? What's your liability like? What kind of rail/track did you use?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a lot of fun.. How many total feet of trackage will you have when your project is finished?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thinking... wonder how long before I go this scale. 
Probably in the near future. Better start saving.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

The City of Santa Rosa’s Parks department was very happy to have us come out to the park. The even gave us a 4K grant to help cover construction cost! We are buying a lot of ballast! Insurance has to be carried by the club and anyone who has worked in this scale knows that the insurance is not cheap! So far the club has been doing OK by offering public runs once a month to help cover the cost.
We are using steel rail from RMI and we are staking it to the ground with barbed rebar to make sure that little hands (and big ones for that matter) don’t remove the track. As a park ranger I have a good deal of experience in understanding vandals! Those of you with children already know this, but the most destructive force on the planet is a ten year old boy.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Don’t worry about the cost Mark, it’s not any worse than garden railroading if you are in a club. Just remember that there is only so much 7.5” gauge stuff you can fit in a garage. You probably will never own more than a few cars in your life compared with the g-scale stuff that has a tendency to multiply when left alone in a dark garage. 
on a side note, I don't remember how many feet of track we were going to put down. I think it may have been 1,000 to start.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we have quite a bit of equip including 4 locos and a dozen cars for now and more coming. So it gets addictive and you keep adding just like G scale. Later RJD 










Just a couple of shots of our locos



















And the Ls loco in process of being built.










Any one interested in a F7 shell we have some made up.










Later RJD


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Addictive? That’s not what my suppliers told me…wait a minute, it that a hook I feel in my mouth?








Just out of curiosity, are those diesel shells for 7.5 gauge locos?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo where is the most cost effective place to buy one of those beauty's????????????????????? Regal


p.s. I could be persuaded to sell off my G-scale collection, if I could set up a track, and at least one loco in my backyard. Always wanted to have a house in the country and a little acreage to build a ride on rr there.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 21 Apr 2010 05:24 PM 
Well we have quite a bit of equip including 4 locos and a dozen cars for now and more coming. So it gets addictive and you keep adding just like G scale. Later RJD 










Just a couple of shots of our locos



















And the Ls loco in process of being built.










Any one interested in a F7 shell we have some made up.










Later RJD 



Can you show us what's setting behind the Sante Fe???????????? looks interesting. Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you show us what's setting behind the Sante Fe???????????? looks interesting. RegalLooks like the Kansas City Southern F unit in the second photo. Look at the pictures on the wall behind it... they're the same.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably missed it but where do you buy this stuff economically, I may want to liquidate my G-Scale, and get one good running unit and some track!! Regal


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Economical is not a word you use when talking about 7 1/2" equipment. 2 1/2" trucks alone cost $750 for a set.... I build my own rolling stock. 

I got hooked three years ago, I now have an 2 1/2" electric class A climax and a live steam Mich Cal two cylinder shay in 2 1/2" scale. 

Terry


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

This is just a general question: how feasible is a 'big' gauge RR line (say, 7" or so?).

I've considered for a few years now the feasibility of building a SL to haul wood from my woodracks to my front door. Snow isn't much of a problem, but it happens on occasion.

Basic needs: the ability to transport the equivalent of 2 common (not contractor's) wheelbarrows of wood once a day. No turnarounds, just a pair of rails & a couple of cars behind an electric-powered engine (steamlike). I'm thinking 110v 20A on the tracks when in use, else off. A GFI, of course.

I'm a retired T&D (tool & diemaker) and done house wiring, so mechanics/electrics are not a particular issue. Neither is track, which would be of 2x4's with strap steel on top, just like the old days. I figure one or two motors mounted on a pair of axles for the engine.

Just wondering if anyone else has built a 'real purpose' Narrow NG RR. WOuld like to hear.

Les


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The F7 shells are for 7 1/2 gage. They come undec and you do the paint or have it done. The price of a a electric loco can cost around $2000 or so depending what you want. We have the 40 tonner side rod but it is gasoline over hydraulic. Runs great. The F7 KCS is all operated by batt/electric. also runs great. We are thinking of converting all to electric some day. Yep and Dwight is correct as the loco in the back ground is the KCS unit which we have been up grading with additional details.

Les btw the RR will be hauling fire wood to the house. One of the tracks is a wood yard track to load wood and move via rail to the house. 

Later RJD


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

RJD,

Thanks. I'm thinking along the lines of a 'real purpose' RR, and for something a little different. Gauge isn't an issue, other than stability. I'm not real sure the effort would be worth it, though it'd be home-built all the way. Also, I'm not sure what kind of adhesion I could expect, figuring ~ 300# loading on two axles--might be futile. Then there's the power-to-weight issue. FireWood is heavy. Radius would be very tight and thus gauge-dependent, thus short wheelbase. Just wondering what the numbers would crank out to be and if anyone's tried something like this.

Les


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, A few quick thoughts. 1. look into 'Groovy Track' cheap and durable with slotted ties and hot rolled bar for rail. 2.Think 24v DC, check out military or industrial surplus places for motor and gear box... from a pallet jack..... or maybe even a golf cart if you reduce the speed. 3. If you really want stability, think about 12" gauge... OTOH if you want to take it to play on other people's track, 7-1/2" is best. 4. You CAN make wheels from plate and pipe, but rough wheel castings are usually cheap enough. just build the rest of the trucks from 3/4" or 1" box if you don't care how it looks.


Just don't blame me if you end up with track running all over your yard, lol.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the trucks for freight cars are reasonable for 7 1/2 gage at around $300 to $350 per pair.Two places to check on all types of equip and supplys are Mountain car in Mich and Tom Bee in Virginia. You can also get roller bearing trucks for a bit more. As for rail we us aluminum amd it is holding up quite well. Also easy to work with and a bit cheaper. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Rail Systems Co builds nice looking locomotives starting around 6 grand. Some over 10 or 12k. I've considered 1.5 inch scale myself as it can be cost comparable to G in the long run.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mik,

Thanks. The project looks too big for me. The idea of 24V is superior to 120V by a wide margin for safety reasons. I'd just wondered if anyone else had tried something like this. Last winter (a cold one for sunny (!) River City) I wore a rut along the back edge of my front yard moving wood to the front porch. 

Thanks to all who offered their thoughts.

Les


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Les on 26 Apr 2010 08:13 AM 
Mik,

Thanks. The project looks too big for me. The idea of 24V is superior to 120V by a wide margin for safety reasons. I'd just wondered if anyone else had tried something like this. Last winter (a cold one for sunny (!) River City) I wore a rut along the back edge of my front yard moving wood to the front porch. 

Thanks to all who offered their thoughts.

Les

Les, 
Great to see you back online!

Functional trains aren't new, many bars used them to serve drinks!

I found this item a while back and wondered how long his mainline is, if a spur ran a mile!









John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Les - great to see your type again!

*Accucraft Ride-On* is now selling aluminum track in both 4-3/4" and 7-1/2" gauge at a very reasonable price. Depending upon the weight of the wood you wish to haul and the wheel loading, it may need a concrete roadbed for support. Accucraft also sells both electric and live steam locomotives for these gauges/scales. Check it out.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound like the Aluminum rail your suggesting Dwight may not be solid. Ours is and does not require a cement sub road bed. Laid and ballasted like the big boys. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound like the Aluminum rail your suggesting Dwight may not be solid.The rail is solid RJ, but of somewhat small cross-section. Obviously it will support the live steam Hunslet sold by Accucraft. I was thinking more of how easily aluminum GA 1. track is bent if stepped on, snagged, etc. As I have no idea of the conditions Les will have when laying track, nor the loading he'll place on the track, I thought I'd throw in the concrete idea.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

When I had a small amount of 7 1/2 inch gauge around my home (about 125 feet for the kids to play with my P.E. electric), I used Railroad Supply Corp. aluminum rail. Twenty-five years ago it was about $10 for a ten foot length (a single stick of rail) or $20 for a single ten ft. section of track). Solid alum 6061 T6 aluminum. Made my own ties from ripped 2X4's. Used deck screws to fasten rail to the ties. Worked very well. As it went down a driveway part way, I was able to drive my Chevy 4-door dually over the track without any problems.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 26 Apr 2010 09:45 AM 
Posted By Les on 26 Apr 2010 08:13 AM 
Mik,

Thanks. The project looks too big for me. The idea of 24V is superior to 120V by a wide margin for safety reasons. I'd just wondered if anyone else had tried something like this. Last winter (a cold one for sunny (!) River City) I wore a rut along the back edge of my front yard moving wood to the front porch. 

Thanks to all who offered their thoughts.

Les

Les, 
Great to see you back online!

Functional trains aren't new, many bars used them to serve drinks!

I found this item a while back and wondered how long his mainline is, if a spur ran a mile!









John





John,

Thanks for the reply & kind words. I note the pic of the old car in the background. Pretty cool. 

Haven't done much since wife got sick save buy a couple of garage-sale trains, a Thomas and a ... a ... Tomy! Yeah, that's the name. Dunno why but seemed like a good idea at the time. Between the two, I like the Thos. much better. The drive tires are crystalized, but I bet I have some O rings that'll fit.

Howsumever, since this is an LS board, I want to note that as soon as I can find Del's addr, (and the first of the month drops) I'm going to get one of is critter controllers or whatever, put a circle of track on a piece of plywood, and get going on learning some stuff. 

Les


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Large scale railroading can definitely be done on a budget. Check out the link to my 4.75” gauge porter build.

Forum: Model Making - Archive/Topic: 1" Scale Porter & Caboose[/b]


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Oops. the link is no longer working. look for "inch scale porter" in the old archives. 
P.S. the hole thing can be yours for $500. 
Joel


----------

